# Where to purchase rock sling?



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase a rock sling that can be used to carry/move large rocks. Anyone know where I can purchase these from?

Or do people just make them?


----------



## bespoke (Sep 22, 2005)

You might be interested in this. One of GORC's members designed it. It takes a little while to get the parts and put it together, but it works very well. The plans are freely available under the Creative Commons license.
http://gorctrails.blogspot.com/2008/05/i-am-spartacus.html


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Making rock slings allows you to customize it. However, if you want to buy one, check www.benmeadows.com and www.forestrysuppliers.com.

D


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

dburatti said:


> Making rock slings allows you to customize it. However, if you want to buy one, check www.benmeadows.com and www.forestrysuppliers.com.
> 
> D


I didn't see any available at either place.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

At Forestry Supplies:

Try this one for light duty rock moving: Do a search for item # 69164 Barnel B&B Tote 

We bought a bunch of slings and made our own using a winch to move the rocks short distances, for longer distances you'll want wheels:

I prefer a heavy duty tree cart but it can be tough to get it where you are working:

Item #54062 “Big Bucko” Heavy Duty Ball Cart 

We bought a 24" wide version that fits down the narrow single track.


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't had good luck with fabric slings moving rocks, except for flat sandstone (flagstone). So often, the fabric is cut on sharp edges, and your sling is now useless. In the landscape world, using a backhoe and stout chain is the way to go. I use a single 25' length of chain with chain hooks at each end. By setting up a girth hitch... just like a cowboy's lasso. I don't have photos handy... the chain friction does an amazing job.
To do this, toss one end of the chain under the rock. Loop this end around the chain coming out on the opposite side of the rock and hook it back on itself. Effectively creating a small loop. Now attach the now long end of the chain on the backhoe bucket. When the whole shebang becomes taunt the slack in the chain passes through the little loop and everything chinches down. Lift, move, and place your rock. You can easily remove the chain by unhooking the small loop and let the backhoe arm pull out the chain. As far a what size of chain? Use something similar to what you would really use to lock up your most expensive bike. I think it is #6 link, but not certain. 
Best of luck.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

IMBA used to have plans for one on their site and we built a couple per those plans and they worked pretty good! I'll see if I can dredge the plans up. We got the plan from Scott Linnenburger I think.

Lemme look...........

http://www.gorctrails.com/spartacus/

There's another square design that we used, but can't find.....I'll keep lookin'


----------



## ricks_smbc (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a very heavy duty tree cart. It works well and has been repaired countless times. 
We have also used just a regular hand cart, just like the UPS guy runs around with. 

I think I am going to look into a rock sling. It would be helpful in areas where the cart won't go. Plus it would be easier to share the load with 4 to 8 guys rather than 1 or 2 that have to muscle the cart.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's the information we got from Scott LinnenBurger from IMBA awhile back for the slings we built. We have used it with the handles AND with Rock Bars slid through the handles to get extra reach and leverage. I will add pictures of it (ours) when I get a chance. Hope it's of help.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

mtb777 said:


> Here's the information we got from Scott LinnenBurger from IMBA awhile back for the slings we built. We have used it with the handles AND with Rock Bars slid through the handles to get extra reach and leverage. I will add pictures of it (ours) when I get a chance. Hope it's of help.


Good stuff. Thanks!


----------

